# small accident



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

Im goind down a pretty major road by my school getting onto a highway today. To take a right turn theres no light, just a small turn land and a yeild sign. Anyway i was behind a Focus ZX5 when she slammed on her brakes. i stopped that time and was wondering what the hell was going on. then i looke back after the next car went by and there was enough room for the zx5 to go me to go and teh suburban behind me. so i kinda glance forward and start going. well she had pulled forward alittle but then stopped, and as i looked forward i dove on the brakes and hit her doing maybe 3-5 mph. i get out of my car, see NO damage to hers. look back and see my fog light is busted out. so go to her window to see if shes alright, shes atleast 80 years old smoking a cigerette so you know shes going to die soon. i ask if shes ok and she practially yells that she has a head injury. then she demands my insurance. anyway like 4 of my friends drove by seperatley and all wanted to know what was going on. (kind of embarresing) anyway nowi gotta worry about this old lady claiming i fucked w/ her head. well anyway i was just wondering if any of you knew of a good place to pick up replacement fog lights for a 92 SE. i got the blinker already and its being shipped
thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

let the insurance deal with her. that's why you have it.
for the parts, call up courtesy nissan.

www.courtesyparts.com or call them at 800-527-1909. ask for Kaleb. tell him to give you my discount.


----------

